# Weirdest/Craziest Dares



## Princess (Aug 11, 2009)

Name your Craziest/Weirdest dares you have been dared to do, 
and went through with it. :3


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

I was dared to drop


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 11, 2009)

Eat a page off a newspaper for $35.17


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Eat a page off a newspaper for $35.17


Sounds easy o:


----------



## melly (Aug 11, 2009)

to eat a mexican dried cricket
it was not bad actually,crunchy and odd textured, but good

I want to try scorpion lolipops one day XD (jk)


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2009)

Something I really don't feel like posting here...

:r


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't do dares.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 12, 2009)

Eat a leaf. Which I did. While I was drunk


----------



## Conor (Aug 12, 2009)

Eat ketchup off of a Mcdonalds table.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Eat a leaf. Which I did. While I was drunk


LOLZ.

Hmm...

OHOHOH.

Paraded around the streets in my underwear. -_-


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 12, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have rather done that =D


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

At 2:30am, run to the bottom of my road while singing and acting like superman.


----------



## Princess (Aug 12, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD
That's really close to mine.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 12, 2009)

uhm.. 
i had to call this completely random number (without *67) and tell him i thought he was sexy.. 
he kept callin me back 0_o


----------



## djman900 (Aug 12, 2009)

run a street in my boxers >.>


----------



## Anna (Aug 12, 2009)

go up to someone else's mum and tell them i loved them


----------



## fitzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Asking a random 20-something year old out.  :wub: 

Yerah...I got rejected.  :>_<:


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawt.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

I was dared to lick a cat o:


----------



## kalinn (Aug 12, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> I was dared to lick a cat o:


 :X  :X  :X


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh once I rung this guy and told him his mum left her underwear on mcdonalds table with her number in asking for a good time.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 12, 2009)

Punch my brother in the nuts :]


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

Ahah that's not hard... How old is he though?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 12, 2009)

19

c:


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, is he older than you?
If so, that makes it harder, he'd beat you up xD


----------



## Thunder (Aug 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't do dares.


^


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it didnt taste too bad   
it tasted like the paste in an envolope  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, older.

I barely made it alive.


:3


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 12, 2009)

this is quite the interesting topic ;D


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> this is quite the interesting topic ;D


I know, some people are quite boring though. Oh I played piano at 2:00am to wake my dad up :]

My friend played guitar, neither of us can actually play, we just hit the notes/strummed like an idiot.


----------



## Princess (Aug 12, 2009)

Mmkay, mine was marching in front of my crush's house in shorts and a bra.


----------

